# New Moderator in the Roll Call Forum.. KathrynN



## TulsaJeff (Jan 9, 2013)

We have asked KathrynN to help us out as a moderator in the Roll Call area of the forum and she has willingly accepted. She will be a very welcome addition to that busy section of the forum and I would be grateful if all of you would help me make her feel welcome.

The SMF admin team is always on the lookout for good help and some of the things we look for are great attitudes, willingness to be helpful, loyalty to the forum, people skills, and general knowledge of smoking meat.

She displays all of these qualities and we are very happy to have her on the SMF staff.

Kathryn.. welcome aboard!


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 9, 2013)

Way to go Kathryn! I primarily lurk on the SMF home page for the trending threads and I see how active you are. Very well deserved! Good luck and keep kicking that SPAM to the curb.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone!  I will learn the ropes!  Glad and Honored to be asked to help out too!  (blushing and awwww shucks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jan 9, 2013)

*WOOHOO!!! Congratulations Kat. Well deserved. You're going to do great!!! Ms. PoPo & Big Poppa 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats Kathryn!  I know you'll do great.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 9, 2013)

to the Moderator team! We're happy to have you helping out and I am happy to get some help! Where were you 2 weeks ago when we were getting hammered with 40 Roll Calls a day? J/K Good to have you on board!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## tennsmoker (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats on your promotion,

good job,

Tenn Al


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats KathrynN  ! You are already doing a great job!

  Mike


----------



## gotarace (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations Kathryn ....


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats KathrynN!  Nice to see a local girl in there!


----------



## sam3 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats Kathryn!  
Another great addition to the SMF team!


----------



## hotnspicy (Jan 9, 2013)

Keep the toilet seat down gentlemen! :)


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey.....I can close the lid just as easy as y'all can raise it up! Lol.......:30:

Thanks everyone!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 9, 2013)

Kathryn, evening and condolences....  You are now overworked and very much appreciated..... be sure to contact your accountant about your new tax bracket.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ... I'm sure "Thank yous" and " You are so much help" and "I can't thank you enough" will put you over the top.... 

Dave


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 9, 2013)

Awwww DaveO....you are a doll. Loving it!  :biggrin:


----------



## old sarge (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulation Kathryn,

Welcome to the team.

Robert


----------



## smoking b (Jan 9, 2013)

Felicitations!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 9, 2013)

KathrynN !!! Like DaveO said, over worked and unappreciated....That's the life !!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 jk ......Really Congratulations !!!! ShoneyBoy


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 9, 2013)

You guys are the best! I have had several giggles today! :yahoo:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2013)

Admin made a good choice! Welcome to the team...JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome , KathrynN,

Now your post count will increase like wildfire...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  hope you have fun and glad to have your assistance.

Have fun and...


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you Jimmy and Stan! Hope I can keep up with Dave!:biggrin: I sure am learning the forums! Have gone places that I have not look at before.  Learning bunches! :biggrin:


----------



## venture (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats!!!

Good luck! :biggrin:

~Martin


----------



## boykjo (Jan 11, 2013)

Fishwrestler said:


> Congratulation Kathryn,
> 
> Welcome to the team.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome To The Team!!


----------



## 1beezer (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats and all that happy stuff


----------



## papagrizz (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats kathrnN,

They made a wise choice.....













kiss.jpg



__ papagrizz
__ Jan 11, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats my friend!!! You'll learn lots!!!!


----------

